# I think my dog hates me :(



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I thought i had bentley house trained in late January, but i guess i was wrong. for the past 3 weeks or so he's been going to the bathroom in front of my other bedroom door. i don't know why all of a sudden he's doing this but it's like he knows it's wrong. every time i come into the room or house, if he's gone pee or poop in the hallway, i can't find him and i call his name and sure enough, he's hiding under my bed. he always peeks his head out at me and then he goes under the bed so i cant see him anymore. i don't know why he's doing this!!!! so the other day to try and keep him from going, i shut him up in my bedroom when i noticed him sniffing around in the hallway. i figured i could leave him in there for 30 minutes and he would go to the bathroom. so i wait and sure enough, he did have to poop. but guess where he went poop..... ON MY BED!!!!!!!! then he covered it up with my blanket!!!!!!!







and i layed on my bed and i kept smelling something... then i picked up my pillow and sure enough, i saw the poo peeking at me from under the edge of the blanket. what do i do??? why is he mad at me???? when i find the poop in the hallway, i just tell him "no" and throw it away or i dont say anything at all. i even cuddle him and all that so he doesn't think im mad at him! this is becoming an every day thing, just about and my hallway stinks







i dont know what to do. help me please?!!!!?!?!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I thought i had bentley house trained in late January, but i guess i was wrong. for the past 3 weeks or so he's been going to the bathroom in front of my other bedroom door. i don't know why all of a sudden he's doing this but it's like he knows it's wrong. every time i come into the room or house, if he's gone pee or poop in the hallway, i can't find him and i call his name and sure enough, he's hiding under my bed. he always peeks his head out at me and then he goes under the bed so i cant see him anymore. i don't know why he's doing this!!!! so the other day to try and keep him from going, i shut him up in my bedroom when i noticed him sniffing around in the hallway. i figured i could leave him in there for 30 minutes and he would go to the bathroom. so i wait and sure enough, he did have to poop. but guess where he went poop..... ON MY BED!!!!!!!! then he covered it up with my blanket!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why is he allowed in that part of the house if he is continuing to pee/poop there? He needs to be confined to an area of the house where it won't make such a nasty mess on your bedding and carpet--try the kitchen or bathroom. Gradually give him more rooms to roam in once he is back on track in his confined area. I'm assuming he's doing this when you're not home? If you are home--again, keep him confined to a place where you can watch him all the time. Treat him like a new puppy all over again--start at square 1 with the housebreaking....good luck.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

It is also possible that you are not getting the smell up, so he continues to go in the same place in your hall. Get some Nature's Miracle and clean it up really well after he has an accident. That should help some. Beyond that, I would suggest starting the training over, or leashing him to you while in the house. 
Good luck.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> It is also possible that you are not getting the smell up, so he continues to go in the same place in your hall. Get some Nature's Miracle and clean it up really well after he has an accident. That should help some. Beyond that, I would suggest starting the training over, or leashing him to you while in the house.
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get Nature's Miracle from? Pet stores?







Thanks!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I would ditto what Camfan said, definitly go back to square one and treat him like a new puppy and keep him confined in one area untill you have sorted out the potty issues. I had to do that once with snoop and it worked well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Where do you get Nature's Miracle from? Pet stores?







Thanks!
[/QUOTE]

I get Nature's Miracle from PetSmart...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> Where do you get Nature's Miracle from? Pet stores?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get Nature's Miracle from PetSmart...
[/QUOTE]
Thanks much! There were times when Kosmo had accidents so I'd like to get rid of the scent.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It is probably good that you aren't making a big deal when you find the pee or poop, but you do say that you are cuddling him so he won't think you are mad. Is it possible that Bentley is doing this because he gets attention this way and he thinks that this is the way to please you?

I totally agree with Camfan......go back to the puppy training phase and limit his area to a MUCH smaller area....an xpen, kitchen, etc.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

After we got back from our trip to Egypt, Tilly went through a potty training regression and I had to re-train her. It took only about 2-3 days and she was back in the groove, but I think the trama of our being gone for so long really upset her normal routine.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

i want to start training bentley to go outside instead of on pads. how do you switch from pee pads to outside?? just like you never used pads before? im getting a babygate today for the bathroom/kitchen. im not sure where i want him to be. the bathroom is small, kitchen is twice as big, so.. i dont know. do i leave a pee pad in his designated area still or do i just start taking him outside all the time to let him go to the bathroom? i know how i did it with my other dogs, i kept them in a box at night and sometimes during the day and took them out to go when they cried or when i thought they needed to go and that worked but i dont want bentley to get confused. what do i do now???


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Your not the only one with a potty bed.








We came home from a long weekend to find a huge dried pee spot on my dtrs bedspread.!
I suspect my older dtr's chi ran up stairs , peed on the bed then my Lhasa who has NEVER peed there tried to mark it???? Guess I want answers too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> Your not the only one with a potty bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, my bentley did this twice and it was when i left him at home alone the ENTIRE day. but i'm trying to retrain him to just go outside. i have him locked in the bathroom with a pee pad. i was gone half the day and came home and he didnt go to the bathroom, he held it. so i took him out, he peed but i walked him around for like 20 mins to see if he had to go poop. sure enough, when i took him back inside and put him in the bathroom, i went in like 10 mins later and he peed on his pad, but he pooped on the rug. sooo.. i must be patient. I CAN DO THIS!!!


----------

